# has anyone gotten over depression\anxiety?



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Do you got tips?


----------



## Eric993 (Nov 19, 2016)

I am struggling with depression and anxiety for the past 5 years of my life,just the fact that i got out of bed and walked to my computer is quite an achivement some days. I started thinking about my life and why it got this way and it seems to be helping a bit. I think the most important tip i can give you is to not force it,dont try to change your life in 1 day,changing it in small steps will bear much more fruit.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Temporarily


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

While I don't feel it's completely over yet, it has gotten much better for me... I would say I've finally peaked to be around the point where I started going downhill heavily 6-7 years ago... And it has taken me a bit over a year to get here.

It probably is different things that work for each individual, as it's a different cause for everyone. For me routine and planning ahead was and is extremely important.

When you have a clear image of where you are going and what you will be doing when, it is easier to do.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

I haven't gotten over it, but I've had great improvements for the past few months. Part of it is because of a few reasons that only work for me, but there are some general things that may help others. Some things that decrease anxiety depression for me are:
- not spending too much time looking at a screen
- talking to people I like talking to
- doing physically active things (anything where I can DO things instead of just thinking, such as cooking, exercise, going for a walk, chores, etc.)
- boring myself to death before the social interaction happens (which means doing as little as possible and taking in very few stimuli, so basically understimulation instead of overstimulation)
- listening to my favorite music (rock/metal, which actually relaxes me, but only works if you like that kind of music)
- taking a break from life and thinking deeply about what things I actually find important (though this is really hard when you're depressed, since it makes you think you don't want those things)
- getting a healthy routine, and breaking bad parts of my old routine (mostly against depression)

- (decreases depression, but not sure about anxiety): watching series that inspire me


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

impedido10 said:


> Do you got tips?


:squeeze What happened to Noah?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

TheWelshOne said:


> :squeeze What happened to Noah?


People like you. I thought you were in my side


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

impedido10 said:


> People like you. I thought you were in my side


****, man, I was against the way you were preaching it as a cure for everyone. If it was working for you, that's awesome. Go re-read Noah's stuff, get the Skype one-on-one session, whatever helps *you.*


----------



## Bogus (Jun 28, 2010)

as a first measure, doing small stuff (and incrementally doing more after you have done small stuff) helps a lot versus depression, because with activity your mood gets better quickly (our depression tells you the opposite, thats why it is difficult.). you are going to do this a lot, overcoming that first small hurdle before you get active, but it gets easier the more often you do it. activity also helps to distract from negative thinking, which is the thing you want to learn to avoid in order to get over this.

doing (proper) cbt helps within the space of a few weeks or month, and if you keep doing it for a long time you will recover. my life has changed quite a lot for the better after doing the dr.richards program (check the therapy section of the forum for it) for about a year, and i expect more to come. its still a struggle at times, but it is well worth it. the effort to actually get the program is minor, you can buy it or torrent it in a few minutes or hours. it really is good and if you stick with the program things will get better, probably in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No, but it has helped me to feel better by attending a group so i get out more


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Those things can arise as a reaction to things/ people in your environment. Taking yourself out of that (i.e. moving to a new city, leaving home, leaving a spouse) can drastically change how someone feels and thinks.

If the source for anxiety/ depression lies within the person, then a move etc. won't change much. In that case therapy would be a better option.

Locate the source and then see what you can do about it.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Nardil and then exercise, proper nutrition, daily mindfulness, socialising, not taking work too seriously, some therapy, 8 hours sleep, 8 hours work and 8 hours play. When starting to rebuild your life, small goals and daily planning can help enormously.

I have zero depression and zero anxiety.


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

TheWelshOne said:


> ****, man, I was against the way you were preaching it as a cure for everyone. If it was working for you, that's awesome. Go re-read Noah's stuff, get the Skype one-on-one session, whatever helps *you.*


I really agree. Part of social anxiety is that we're so focused on what other people think of us and comparing ourselves to other people that sometimes it's hard to do what works for us. There is no one-size-fits-all cure for being in our heads instead of out in life enjoying it. Whatever works for you works, and that's all.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

I can say YES, I have overcome depression. Because for YEARS I was severely depressed and was on meds for depression and also had some suicide attempts during those years and had been hospitalized more then 5 times for depression and so forth

but the last year... I have not had to be on meds and I no longer have any suicidal thoughts and my life is getting better and better

For me > what helped me to get through it > is to make *positive goals in life* and keep focused on making all your goals come to pass. 
Also what helps me is to keep my mind focused on positive thoughts all the time. 
Stay away from anything or anyone who tries to fill your mind with negativity


----------



## SadSADMan (Oct 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Do you got tips?


Well I went from being socially anxious around video game NPCs to being able to approach strangers without much issue in appropriate settings. This can be attributed to partying with the aid of large quantities of alcohol or drugs, and the social experience and positive reference experiences gained doing so.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yeah impedido, I have some for real advice. Meds. Meds every single day.

Well at least that is only what worked for me. Meds made me get over both anxiety and depression until about 2 months after I go off of them. I have tried twice getting off of them with no success.

A good piece of knowledge when talking to people or in a setting where groups of people can hear you talk to others, is to know that so long as you open your mouth, SOMEONE will ALWAYS not like you/have a problem with something you said/take it out of context/etc. Even if they don't tell you directly. That's just being a human. Literally, not everyone will like you. But isn't that better than having no one know who you are?


----------



## drawingablank (Sep 4, 2016)

Str said:


> - boring myself to death before the social interaction happens (which means doing as little as possible and taking in very few stimuli, so basically understimulation instead of overstimulation)


This is an interesting piece of advice. How did you come up with it? Why do you think it works?


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I gotten over a long bout of depression many years ago. I literally just lounge around my apartment just staring into space. On occasion I go out for walks. I usually woke up around 5pm and stay up until 6am every day. I did this for almost a year. I had enough savings for me to be able to do that for an entire year. I could've done it for one more year had I want. But luckily I didn't. 

Now I still get into depressive episodes here and there. Usually from certain triggers. Seeing certain things that reminds me or someone saying certain stuff to me to trigger me. Usually from some family members. Why I hate getting together with the family sometimes. They can say the darnest things to screw with my mood.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

drawingablank said:


> This is an interesting piece of advice. How did you come up with it? Why do you think it works?


I didn't really come up with it, it's more that I've started noticing the effect. I see myself as mostly introverted, but I do crave meaningful social interaction. I can't say for sure why it works for me, but this is how I experience it: When my mind is full with stimuli that I still have to process (e.g. after an internet binge), I don't have the energy to focus on any conversations, or my mind gets overstimulated. Boring myself (or going for a long walk, etc.) feels as if I stop eating for a while to make me more hungry and get my next meal to taste better. Filling my mind with all kinds of entertainment feels more like eating candy instead of an actual meal when hungry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm I got over depression. I just started slowly wanting things in life mainly love and started going after it.


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm I got over depression. I just started slowly wanting things in life mainly love and started going after it.


So incredibly, fantastically great to hear!!! Didn't know about you overcoming depression AND finding love. Could truly not happen to a nicer person!

I totally agree with you - if you want something you have to just go for it. I spent way too long waiting for things to be just right in my life before I would do x, y, or z, but you have to have goals and try for them. You may not get just exactly what you want, but it gets you involved in life which exposes you to all sorts of wonderful things you would not have encountered while waiting passively for life to get better. It takes a lot of courage, but pays you back many fold to just go out into the world and go for what you really want!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

marsia said:


> So incredibly, fantastically great to hear!!! Didn't know about you overcoming depression AND finding love. Could truly not happen to a nicer person!
> 
> I totally agree with you - if you want something you have to just go for it. I spent way too long waiting for things to be just right in my life before I would do x, y, or z, but you have to have goals and try for them. You may not get just exactly what you want, but it gets you involved in life which exposes you to all sorts of wonderful things you would not have encountered while waiting passively for life to get better. It takes a lot of courage, but pays you back many fold to just go out into the world and go for what you really want!


Aww thanks .


----------



## Cocofleurs (Dec 29, 2016)

I want to say I've gotten a lot better at it, but I haven't beaten it, exactly. This will be a nice long read, if anyone is interested and, maybe, it'll help someone. 

Just coming back to this site and remembering how I was when I joined that first time, I know I've improved a lot and I'm kind of just sitting here, basking in that. I remember I was afraid to even post when I joined the first time and it took me months before I would post anything and if someone responded, I'd not even come back online for days, hoping they'd forget about my post. Now, it's not a problem, at all. I must thank one of my exes and Reddit for that. 

I did lots of things since I left the site the first time. I started college, which is still a work in progress, but I'm going and finally going to get my degree. I had two jobs. I've dated and fell in love and not a virgin, anymore, which used to bug me to death. I'm single, now, but I know if I actually try, I can go and date and have a good time. I'm not afraid to leave the house. I go out. I take a Lyft, usually, because I still need my license. That is one thing I can't get over, but am planning to fix that in 2017. And after all that rambling, my point is, if you get tired enough and want something enough, you will go out and do it. I got to a point where I was literally sick of never going anywhere and sick of not having friends and sick of not dating and sick of knowing every year I waited, I'd be behind people my age, so I just took the steps. 

I started by talking to people online, random stuff, then that branched out to talking to people on the phone and meeting people and it just grew. Even when I felt my most depressed, I made myself go to bed at a, mostly, decent hour, wake up, jump in the shower, and get dressed. Eventually, I figured, why am I getting dressed and all and sitting at home? This is wasted. So, because there was no Lyft at the time (or I just didn't know about it), I'd walk to stores nearby. Go get a candy bar or lunch or bread or whatever little thing. Then, I realized, I wanted a job, and I jumped headfirst into it and got so anxious my first day as a cashier and spent most of the day vomiting in the bathroom. Needless to say, I quit soon after. It did deter me for a while, but eventually I got hired at a lovely little bookstore and worked their for a while until they closed. I got a wonderful boyfriend and he pushed me to be more active online on these sites he loved, Imgur and Reddit, and that made me completely unafraid to have an opinion and share it because, even if it doesn't mean much to many, it means something to me and if someone agrees or a healthy debate comes out of it, I am happy I said something. I have a voice and it took me forever to realize that. I got over thinking my voice was horrible, which was why I rarely used to talk. This came about from this guy mooning over my voice, so that's not something I fixed on my own; I just stopped being so self-conscious about it. Haha. And I'm still working, everyday, to get things better, but I know I've come a long way and anyone else can, too. You just have to put yourself out there (I used to hate this advice, but it's the best I've gotten) and keep doing it until it's not so scary. There will still be times when it's scary (I had a presentation in a class last semester and I felt sick to my stomach the whole week before and almost didn't go to class that day, but I did it and I was so proud when I finished), but you've got to face it and realize it wasn't so bad and you got through it once, so you can do it again. Life has challenges and we just can't continue to be a prisoner of ourselves or we will give up and, even though some of us think no one cares, they do and they don't want you to give up. I don't want anyone to give up.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Cocofleurs said:


> Life has challenges and we just can't continue to be a prisoner of ourselves or we will give up and, even though some of us think no one cares, they do and they don't want you to give up. I don't want anyone to give up.


When is victory? Victory is complete absence of thinking, that is victory for me. Been 6 months trying to ignore all my thoughts. Yeah 80% of my depression is gone, but how much time can I hold up? There is no guarantee but death, sometimes I cant stop this thoughts for possessing me. I cant feel joy. I cant. There are periods of months where i feel nothing. How can i live? Seems no one has a ****ing answer to this ****. Thats why i wanna pull the gun and be done with it. No one cares. No one can make be suffer free, only me, but i have trying hard to understand the philosophies that akawaned people have, and I havent been able to absorb it.

And somehow you wont understand what i just wrote.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

impedido10 said:


> When is victory? Victory is complete absence of thinking, that is victory for me. Been 6 months trying to ignore all my thoughts. Yeah 80% of my depression is gone, but how much time can I hold up? There is no guarantee but death, sometimes I cant stop this thoughts for possessing me. I cant feel joy. I cant. There are periods of months where i feel nothing. How can i live? Seems no one has a ****ing answer to this ****. Thats why i wanna pull the gun and be done with it. No one cares. No one can make be suffer free, only me, but i have trying hard to understand the philosophies that akawaned people have, and I havent been able to absorb it.
> 
> And somehow you wont understand what i just wrote.


Eh? I thought you were over anxiety. I know what you're going through though. Self improvement is good but be careful not to make your goals too impossible such that you end up hating yourself when the progress doesn't meet your expectations.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

andy0128 said:


> Eh? I thought you were over anxiety. I know what you're going through though. Self improvement is good but be careful not to make your goals too impossible such that you end up hating yourself when the progress doesn't meet your expectations.


It has. But not completely, i still feel uncomfortable.

" Self improvement is good but be careful not to make your goals too impossible such that you end up hating yourself when the progress doesn't meet your expectations"

I dont know how to stop making them. I want to stop feeling ****ty. And when i dont stop feeling ****ty i feel bad. Its kinda of a almost lose lose situation


----------



## Cocofleurs (Dec 29, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> When is victory? Victory is complete absence of thinking, that is victory for me. Been 6 months trying to ignore all my thoughts. Yeah 80% of my depression is gone, but how much time can I hold up? There is no guarantee but death, sometimes I cant stop this thoughts for possessing me. I cant feel joy. I cant. There are periods of months where i feel nothing. How can i live? Seems no one has a ****ing answer to this ****. Thats why i wanna pull the gun and be done with it. No one cares. No one can make be suffer free, only me, but i have trying hard to understand the philosophies that akawaned people have, and I havent been able to absorb it.
> 
> And somehow you wont understand what i just wrote.


Well, since you're so sure I won't understand, I won't try to answer anything in detail. Point is, I'm not here to convince anyone of anything. You think what you think and I doubt anything I (or anyone will) say is going to change it. That, as you know, will come from within. However, I shared my experience and what MY personal triumph is and hope it helps someone find their strength. If that isn't you, well, that's okay with me. It wasn't for you. Our victories aren't the same and I don't believe any of my problems will ever be completely gone, but I can make them better and realize I'm just human. I will fail and relapse, but I know I'll keep going because once you've been at the bottom, you either stop or you go up. I plan to keep going up because I know I can. That's victory, to me. I wish you luck with your victory, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

I think am almost over SA. It happened by looking at the causes and realising they are not relevant now. Now if I get scared I identify it and promise not to let it happen again. It works a treat.

I assumed that SA caused my depression but not 100% sure. Got to complete withdrawals for substance abuse and then will get into exercise and practice gratitude and positive visualisation every day.

Very confident that I will fix it early 2017.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

I surely did. I've had both well under control for about 4-5 months now, which is a remarkably long time for me. I'm not sure if I've actually killed off those demons, or if I've just learn to put them in a leash so to speak, but the latter thought is more pleasing to me for sure . Just look at depression and anxiety like beasts that you are learning to control... and who's to say you are incapable of doing that? Those are just parts of you, not all of you. It stands to reason that if you have control over most of you, you can control all of you. It's all perspective. Good luck, you can do it


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Depression yes, anxiety no


----------



## era (Dec 25, 2009)

*biological causes of anxiety & depression*



impedido10 said:


> Do you got tips?


Have you thoroughly investigated *biological* reasons for this? Don't forget we are all under attack by multiple chemicals in a very polluted environment, and in unsafe foods, and these chemicals first target the endocrine system. Identifying endocrine disruption is difficult, because the average allopathic doctor doesn't know how to do thyroid and adrenal testing correctly, and knows nothing about how to deal with environmental causes.

Yes, I had tremendous anxiety and depression. All fixed now, but it took a couple decades getting around the many idiots in medicine, and doing a lot of private pay. I could recommend that you goto thethyroidsecret.com to learn about these issues, but there is a paywall there too.


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't let depression bring me down and I stay away from the negative people and alli can say is that medication is the way to go towards living a better life.


----------



## AutisticScreetching (Jan 24, 2017)

Not completely but better self knowledge, lifting, setting goals and under no circumstances succumbing to self pity has made the dips fewer.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

I'll never get over it, had it since early teen's. This is my life.


----------

